# Doesn't the blood rush to their heads?



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't count the number of times I've seen Fern laying on something with her head hanging off, and it makes me wonder if they get a head rush like we do. Seems like no matter how long she's been like that she can jump right up with no problem - makes me jealous! I know you guys have lots of cats that do this too - anyone know if they're just immune to the head rush that we get? I know they can get dizzy, but I don't know about this!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali's head hangs down from the top of her favorite cat tree. And she's there every day for hours. It SOOOOO does not look comfortable to me! 8O


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

I’d guess that there small size creates less blood pressure so it doesn’t cause the discomfort we would feel.

I recently heard that giraffes have the highest blood pressure in the animal kingdom on account of them being so tall. I guess that’s why I have never seen a giraffe handing off a cat tree.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, that must be the reason :lol: :lol:


----------

